# Hedgehog Documentary



## fishhead

Hey, Hulu has a documentary called "Year of the Hedgehog" that's really interesting and well done. It's European (I think it's originally Austrian with an english narrator) so it focuses on wild European hedgehogs, but the fam. and I liked it a lot:

http://www.hulu.com/watch/223865


----------



## Chihirolee3

there's one on Youtube too...but it's not english


----------



## susiemccormick

I really enjoyed this! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Draenog

Can't watch it. Only for US people


----------



## fishhead

Sorry, regional content locking is so annoying. :roll:

There is a Youtube version, though it's in Russian (I think)





Can't find an English one out there.


----------



## Draenog

Thank you, I found one with the English narrator. 
Those aren't the European hedgehogs as most of you would know them - the ones that live in western Europe (UK, France, Netherlands, Belgium, Germany etc) but I've only seen the first minute so far so they might feature some European hedgies.
Those are Southern white-breasted hedgehogs aka Eastern European hedgehog. They look a lot like the European hedgehog but they live in eastern Europe/south-west Asia and have a white spot on their chest and slight differences in behaviour when it comes to nest building. From what I've seen they're usually lighter in fur colour too.


----------

